# Falsche Rechnungsanschrift - was tun?



## d-braun (11. Juni 2009)

Hi,

folgende Sachlage:
ich habe mit einem Kollegen eine GbR. Wir zahlen jedoch derzeit keine Steuer da wir unter dem steuerpflichtigen Freibetrag liegen. Wir weisen also auch keine MwSt aus und zahlen auch keine Vorsteuer.

folgendes Problem:
wir haben eine Rechnung über X€ bekommen welche auch von unserem Konto abgebucht wurde. Leider ist nachträglich aufgefallen dass die Rechnungsanschrift falsch ist. Es steht weder die Firmierung noch einer der beiden Name von uns auf der Rechnung. Die Rechnung wurde auf die Freundin des Kollegen ausgestellt. Die Rechnungsadresse kann nachträglich auch nicht geändert werden bzw. es kann keine neue Rechnung erstellt werden.

Was nun?
Darf ich die Rechnung überhaupt verbuchen für die GbR? Falls ja, was sagt das Finanzamt dazu falls später, wenn wir dann Steuern zahlen, eine Steuerprüfung ansteht?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Wer hat denn den Auftrag erteilt?
Die Freundin oder einer von euch beiden?
Ist dieses schriftlich erfolgt?

Was das FA angeht, könnte es Probleme geben.
Wie wollt ihr dem FA plausibel erklären dass die Rechnung eure Firma betrifft?
Dürfte schwer werden.
Und im Zweifel sitzt das FA ja bekanntlich am längeren Hebel. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## ronaldh (11. Juni 2009)

d-braun hat gesagt.:


> Die Rechnungsadresse kann nachträglich auch nicht geändert werden bzw. es kann keine neue Rechnung erstellt werden.



Sowas geht gar nicht! Wenn die Rechnung Eure Firma betrifft (und natürlich, wenn der Auftrag ordentlich im Namen der Firma erteilt wurde, wie Dr Dau zu recht bemerkt hat), muss sie auch auf Eure Firma ausgestellt werden. 

Dass dies für manche Firmen schwierig ist, kann schon sein. Ordnungsgemäß müsste diese Firma die Rechnung stornieren, und mit der richtigen Adresse neu erstellen.

Ansonsten kannst Du die Lastschrift von Deiner Bank zurück buchen lassen (dies geht in der Regel 4 Wochen), da Dir ja keine Rechnung vorliegt. Dann muss die Firma sich rühren.


----------



## smileyml (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

das ist wahrlich eine seltsame Sache mit der falschen Rechnungsanschrift.
Ich habe dies mitunter auch schon erlebt. Aber in jedem Fall ging es mit dem Rechnungssteller sich zu einigen eine neue Rechnung mit der richtigen Anschrift auszustellen.

Seltsam finde ich auch das ihr jemand scheinbar Fremden - der nichtmal eure (Rechnungs)Anschrift kennt - erlaubt Geld von eurem Konto aubzubuchen. Wenn es über einen Onlinekauf gegangen ist, habt ihr ja die Eingabe selbst unter Kontrolle. Ist es z.B. ein anderer Lieferant irgendwelcher Dienstleistung, habt ihr es ja auch in irgendeiner Form genehmigen und so auch vorher kontrollieren müssen.
In den beiden Fällen wäre der Fehler dann bei euch.

Wurde aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen eine dritte Person eingesetzt, ist die Rechnung aus meiner Sicht für euch ungültig und nicht zu bezahlen.

Eventuell kann man da mal das FA drauf ansprechen oder eine Rechtsberatung oder ähnliches aufsuchen?!

Grüße Marco

PS: Das Geschriebene spiegelt meine Sicht der Dinge wieder.


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Juni 2009)

ronaldh hat gesagt.:


> Ansonsten kannst Du die Lastschrift von Deiner Bank zurück buchen lassen (dies geht in der Regel 4 Wochen), da Dir ja keine Rechnung vorliegt. Dann muss die Firma sich rühren.


Genau darauf wollte ich mit meinen Eingangsfragen hinaus.


----------



## d-braun (11. Juni 2009)

Gut dann weiß ich vorerst mal Bescheid. Dann werd ich mal versuchen die Firma dazu zu bewegen die Rechnungsanschrift zu ändern.

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe


----------

